# irons choice



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

Been looking into some new irons for a while, my budget is about £120 (yeh im 13)
I've looked around and found these:
Ram Wizard Evolution Hybrid Set - Irons £99

Those recoverys are £20 each at my pro shop, so quite a deal.
anybody got any other ideas? or any experience with RAM clubs
I'm still a beginer

and another distant idea for when i'm better and low thirtys handicap.

is the

Ram Golf Qub3 Driver (Graphite) - Golf Drivers - american golf)

or the 

Jack Nicklaus Golf CD2 Ti Driver (Graphite) - Golf Drivers - american golf)


any opinions?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

I would take a look on ebay if you get it at the right time you can find some nice clubs for around that prob.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The RAM set is a great starter set Rebel, and the beauty of buying from a local sports shop is that if something should go wrong with a club, you get to take it back with no hassle, E-Bay can get you some higher priced clubs, but theres a number of gimmicks you have to be aware of when dealing with them, watch out for inflated Shipping Prices, also I would be asking the seller if the clubs have been previously "FITTED" to someone else, also you have to worry about Knock Offs, phony duplicates of high priced originals. Personally I'd say deal with your local golf outlet, sometimes they offer a "Fitting" when you buy a set of clubs from them, or they can provide the service for you.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

good point my sister got a ram set and there not that bad..


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

If you have any uncles or aunts or relatives that play golf ask them if they have any unused sets ...i played middle school and my freshmen year in highschool with a set my aunt gave me of womens clubs...It was funny cuz guys would make fun of my ladies clubs then get beat by them and they would shut up after that.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'm kinda in the sma boat as Foster. I played with a set of Rawlings Pure Gold irons for years. My aunt owned a towing yard, and someone lft their clubs in the car, so I got them for free. Not a bad set..I learned to play with them, and then graduated to the Hogan's I have now...check around first, and see if you can't grab a freebie. If not, places like Sport's Authoriy has good choices for starter sets. I saw some Adams in the paper theo ther day for $220. Their Adams, so I'm sure they'd be fine as a beginner set.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

also a preatty good suggestion, but you have to make sure the clubs arent to old where your not able to play at your best ability... you can definitley go with the ram set... exspecially cuz your age.


----------



## royshey (May 15, 2020)

Thanks everyone for this suggestion. However, I'm also search for best golf clubs for the money and I got amazing site for this purpose in which all the reviews are well written.


----------

